# 400V + N Potentialverteilung für FI-Schutzschalter mit Hilfskontakt



## Astralavista (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Habe ein problem bei der Planung eines Schaltschranks.
In den Schrank sollen 3-Phasige FI-Schutzschalter mit Hilfskontakt.
Mein Problem dabei: Wegen des Hilfsschalters gibt es keine Sammelschienen zum durchbrücken der FI-Schutzschalter, da sich der Abstand wegen der Hilfsschalter vergrössert.
Um ein 4-poliges 60mm Sammelschienensystem aufzubauen ist kein Platz vorhanden.
Wer kennt eine gute und vor allem Platzsparende Lösung um 3 Phasen und N auf die FI's zu verteilen.
Es geht hier um insgesamt 18 Abgänge.
Ich bräuchte eine Art "Mini-Sammelschiene" oder Klemmleiste die man mit 6mm² oder 10mm² speisen kann.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (30 Dezember 2011)

zumindest bei den von uns eingesetzten ABL Sursum RCDs kann man mit ner Doppeladerendhülse und dann 16 mm² flexibel arbeiten. (Du schreibst ja nur 6 bzw 10mm²).
Bei ABB (Automaten) geht dies nämlich nicht!


(Ansonsten nimmste mehrere Reihenklemmen an der Einspeisung pro Aussenleiter und machst dort entsprechende Brücken rein)

Ich hab auch mehrere Schraubsicherungsblöcke gesetzt um dann mit dem Querschnitt runter gehen zu können


----------



## Astralavista (30 Dezember 2011)

Manchmal kommt man einfach nicht mehr auf die einfachsten Lösungen! 
Über Duo-Aderendhülsen hab ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. Sieht zwar nicht ganz so sauber aus wie mit einer Kupfer/Sammelschiene, aber ich glaub hier führt
diesmal kein Weg vorbei.
Danke


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2011)

Bei den Abb geht das Siehe handbuch http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...6a2c12574b7003488ed/$file/2cdc420009d0101.pdf
PS 4/52/16 H Seite 45
Aber wenn du 16 Fi's brücken willst, womit sind die denn vorgesichert ?


----------



## Astralavista (31 Dezember 2011)

Mit 63A oder sogar weniger. Das besondere hier ist das von den insgesamt 18 Abgängen gleichzeitig höchstens 5 und das auch nur mit max 2kW pro Abgang belastet werden können.
Sind also 10kW in Summe im worst case.


----------



## acid (31 Dezember 2011)

Verschienen sollte auch bei allen anderen gehen, es gibt Ausgleichselemente, diese haben eine Breite von 0,5TE und füllen somit den leeren Raum zwischen Hilfskontakt und dem nächsten FI aus (Einfach eine Art Plastikklammer die auf die Tragschiene geclipst wird), an der Sammelschiene musst du eben den störenden Kontakt entfernen (Das geht bei jeder mir bekannten Schiene, die haben eine Sollbruchstelle) und im weiteren dann an den Abgängen der FIs entsprechend auf die Drehrichtung achten.


----------



## MSB (31 Dezember 2011)

@acid
bei Sicherungen könnten wir uns ja gerne über deine Methode reden,
aber bei FI's ist das ausbrechen wohl nich drin ... weil der N ja je nach Hersteller immer ganz Links oder ganz Rechts sein muss.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## acid (31 Dezember 2011)

Es muss doch keine kombinierte 3+N Schiene sein, es reicht doch eine normale 3~ Schiene und eine eigene Neutralleiterschiene, zumindest Schneider und Eaton haben sowas 100% im Angebot, bei den anderen Herstellern wird es aber wohl ein gleichwertiges System geben.


----------

